# The Pennsy T1 New-Build!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That's right Ladies and Gentlemen, there is a project like BR 60163 Tornado, only this time, it's Pennsy 5550- The Next T1 Duplex! This project is a shining beacon, for future projects like it (fingers crossed for a NYC Hudson, and the Timken Four Aces!). To find out more, here's the link:http://www.prrt1steamlocomotivetrust.org/index.php

And their Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/t1locomotive


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder how much longer it'll take! I'd love to see a Hudson roaming around the rails. I didn't think a T1 was preserved.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I wonder how much longer it'll take! I'd love to see a Hudson roaming around the rails. I didn't think a T1 was preserved.


No T-1's were preserved. It'll be a totally new build from the rails up. Be cool to see one done up.

Carl


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I doubt that I will ever see it.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

According to the link, one of their goals is to set the speed record for a steam locomotive. I am curious if there is anyplace left where the track is in good enough shape to handle a loco that heavy at record speeds.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd love to see it done, if only to provide a physical representative of a locomotive that is no longer in existence anywhere. The big question is who still has the shops, exoerienced workforce with steam, and expertise to build it at a reasonable cost- probably millions? It would be shameful if it showed up with "Made in China" xtamped into the chassis.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

While I'm sure it would be a great project, and the T1 Duplex is one of my favorites, I"m not holding my breath.


----------

